# Puff's Siege of My House (PIC INSANITY)



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

Day 1, ordinance has began to drop. Morale is starting out lower than it should. Youll all see why.

What the hell is this! This is going to hurt.










Well this answer my question. Kozz. I started getting a strange feeling in my stomach.










Adam, i had no words. I popped open the box and threw the packing material on the floor and had this starting at me guys. I know exactly how fantastic these cigars are. The Kristoff Sumatra is heavenly. Whole damn box. Ive never had a box of anything, and it was supposed to be a good long time before i could. Man this was heavy.










This is a thing of beauty. I oped the box and my stomach dropped (i hate that feeling) because of just how tasty these look. This picture doesn't capture how they smelled and how happy this all has made me already. Kozz does not play games. Arnt they beautiful?!










Ill let that soak in. Can you imagine how that felt? Ah im still smiling and clicking back to that last picture. 
Brother, god bless you.

Next up, we have the brains hit and that concludes day 1 of the siege. Puff, you are amazing people and i appreciate this more than i could ever communicate with all the smileys this site offers.










I will be sending (poorly) handwritten letters to each and every one of my attackers in an attempt to let you guys know happy and thankful i am.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice hit! Good job Kozz.


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

Ian (the_brain) didn't waste any time. He send a variety of great sticks and he obviously sent them quick! They came the same day as Kozz and kozz sent 2nd day air.










It was really nice to see some yellowing cello man! I appreciate you sending sticks you sat on for some period of time. Also, i have an Undercrown that falconman sent me in a PIF but i never would have smoked it if you didn't send me this other Undercrown lol so now i get to try it. One 6 finger bag wasn't enough for Ian, he started on another and stuck a real nice Nub Maddy Torp up top. Thank you brother. Ive only had 3 of these sticks. Also, does anyone know what kind of Tatuaje that is?

This concludes day 1 of the carnage... ill of course be updating this thread as the punishment continues so stay tuned ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

that's a Tat Havana IV, Will...great smoke

way to start the first wave, Guys.....and the funny thing is..this is only the beginningound:ound:ound:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

This should be epic!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

damn! very nice


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

heheheheheheheheh william chat bitch go boom!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

First off, let me say HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Next, holy shitballs Adam. Another whole box. Is that all you send out now, full boxes? Good god, man, take it easy on your targets. Ian, sent some fantastic sticks. There are A lot of tastey smokes that you'll enjoy Will. 

Nice job guys, I can't wait to see the rest of the bombs land. :rofl:


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

nice job!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Holy crap! Love the carnage!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Great looking start.......


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Muahahahah! This is only the beginning!


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> way to start the first wave, Guys.....and the funny thing is..this is only the beginningound:ound:ound:


:ss


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Fantastic start to an epic hit.
Damn, you guys set the bar VERY high, this will be a tough act to follow.

Follow is what I'm going to do, I'm going to follow this post - SUBSCRIBED


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh man, you have no idea what these guys are going to do to you... I think I may have to start calling kozzman "Bubba"... Simply because of what he does to the poor new guys


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow...thats awesome!


----------



## xenon (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow......You Fellas are brutal.......Will, now would be a good time to start on that 3 foot thick concrete bunker!!!!


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Will, that is an outstanding 1st box to start your collection with! Adam hit you right between the eyes with that one! You barely made it out of round 1, and there is more yet to come..............poor [email protected]@rd! Enjoy them!


----------



## WV_cigar_guy (Feb 19, 2012)

Macke said:


> ...I think I may have to start calling kozzman "Bubba"... Simply because of what he does to the poor new guys


:hail: :hail: :hail: :rotfl: :beerchug: I LMAOd at this 

Nice hit, I'll be surprised if there's enough of the block left for the mailman to tell where the package is going next time.


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

He'll just know to toss it into the crater and run, trust me, he'll figure it out


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

*Day 2*

Day 2 of the siege. I had underestimated the ordinance dropping today, i was vulnerable. 3 flat rate boxes!










First up was IBEW's attempt at my life. 
Mark hit hard. He packed that box. He laid down some churchills and even a Partagas Black which i thought was very nice. Ive had very few of these and appreciate this man! Came early too didn't it? Also, a fine tip sharpie is exactly 26 ring gauge.










Next up we had Trilobyte's hit! I've had exactly 2 of these cigars! A lot of new stuff here I've been wanting to try. Iv seen a few of these on Puff and its cool as hell to be able to try some now. Between the 2 of you guys im going to have some really good looking sticks in my big humidor.










Ah shit and then there was Pete's. Pete took a look at my list and laughed i imagine. I've never touched a Viaje, much less smoked one. He sent me 3. This guy really smacked me around. The LCC sounded phenomenal... broadleaf puro! OPUS X. You cant read about these long before you want one in a bad way and Pete sent me one, this will get a very special smoking date. And an Anejo! I heard of these around Christmas time i think and they sounded fantastic. Beautiful man thank you!










But wait...










HABANOS! Cubans! A flippin Cohiba! You should have seen how gently i handled these. This was amazing. 6 Cubans ladies and gentlemen. There's nothing like them, and these are some classics that i unfortunately have yet to try. Pete, thank you for changing that.

Got pounded today. My humidor is going to be a thing of beauty inside! Im going to open it up looking for something to smoke and im not going to be able to pick. Another day made because of the generosity of Puff. My best to you all.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

How full is your humi getting?


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> How full is your humi getting?


Im not telling you Kozz. lol


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

Tupperdor will save my ass.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

REDROMMY said:


> Tupperdor will save my ass.


Dude, nothing is gonna save your ass.....the first 5 were just from the eager beavers....you get a full day's reprieve tomorrow, but come Monday?...ay carumba

don't worry about which stick to smoke first, Will..just make sure your humi is seasoned properly and that you rest up tomorrow, cuz you're gonna be a busy boy on Monday

nice job so far, guys..well done


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice hits Pete, Bob & Mark. A bunch of great looking sticks today, Will.

Can't wait for next week. HAhahahahahaha


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

If you get time, you might notify Guinness Book of World Records.
I'm sure this will qualify!

We all think a lot of you Bro, enjoy the smokes!


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

wow - amazing hits! You got some excellent excellent smokes!


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Ooooh that must be a nice feeling, enjoy the hits dude.


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

I got bitch slapped today. Beautiful beautiful cigars that need attention, as does this new cooler i just bought that smells like a DuPont factory inside. Right now im reading everything and tending to cigars. I've never used kitty litter and i sure as hell have never had a coolidor before so this is going to take a while, that terrible plastic smell has to get out of there before ill put a single seegar in there. Pics coming up soon once things are stable over here! Right now im reading Puff guides to try and take care of business. Thanks guys!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Newspaper in cooler for a couple days and you'll be good.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

REDROMMY said:


> I got bitch slapped today. Beautiful beautiful cigars that need attention, as does this new cooler i just bought that smells like a DuPont factory inside. Right now im reading everything and tending to cigars. I've never used kitty litter and i sure as hell have never had a coolidor before so this is going to take a while, that terrible plastic smell has to get out of there before ill put a single seegar in there. Pics coming up soon once things are stable over here! Right now im reading Puff guides to try and take care of business. Thanks guys!


Distilled white vinegar! Pour some in the cooler, slosh it around, let it sit for a couple hours, pour it out, and leave the cooler open to air dry. Once it's completely dry the vinegar smell and the plastic smell with be gone! :thumb:

Fantastic devastation going on here fellas! Enjoy those smokes!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Distilled white vinegar! Pour some in the cooler, slosh it around, let it sit for a couple hours, pour it out, and leave the cooler open to air dry. Once it's completely dry the vinegar smell and the plastic smell with be gone! :thumb:
> 
> Fantastic devastation going on here fellas! Enjoy those smokes!


That will work. I've had good luck putting an open container of baking soda in there too if you're worried about the vinegar leftovers after it dries.


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

Things are stable now. All new cigars are taken care of and put away until they can be moved to their final home. I wiped down the cooler and now have a shit ton of newspaper in it, ill play this one by ear. Or nose i guess. Anyone interested, i got a 70qt cooler because... i had to! I also just ordered a 60%RH tube of beads to better take care of meh growing Habano collection that you fellers hooked me up with. I also got some humidity sheets because i like to have them around.
I had so many cigars waiting for me when i got home from school today i had to go smoke a cigar. Shall we start the pr0n?

Welcome home from school Will, did you have a nice day?










Things are looking up! I was warned about today, and you guys didn't pull any punches.










Expletive expletive expletive. Who let Ron play! Many people know how it feels to see that on a box. You don't even fight because you can't. You just hand your ass over. I could see this man's name on a letter and id still be scared to open it.
Well... check this out.


























Ron Shuckins'd me. I stood there Shuckinsized for a minute. This is what he does to people. Im working on providing a great place for these to nap until i can systematically torch every one of them with extreme prejudice because he sent some fantastic smokes. Ron you made this week for me man. You've also kept me in the equivalent of a box worth of cigars, only 4 of which ive tried. Thank you for the generosity you've shown me and damn near everybody. Its important to me you know how happy youve made me. And i got the Ron card! Ive got the Shuckins tube too!

Stay tuned, more coming now.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Shuckins dished out an even larger ass kicking that usual. Very nice!


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

I thought Kevin and I were friends.










all but 1 cigar are new to me, and you may not be able to tell by the picture but that Camacho is a monstrosity. Thats going to be a good time. All solid sticks, and im glad to have that oktoberfest deal. I dont know jack shit about it but ive seen them around the forum and its cool to have one. Maybe i can be a snob now? I appreciate this bruddah.










I was happy to see some Brickhouse love. It was one of my very first and it was a good smoke but i haven't had one since. Matter of time now. This Piedra is smaller that the ones i bought, and the smaller sizes are supposed to be better so thatll be cool to investigate. Thank you brother, solid performers. Anyone know which Tat is that?










Matt blew my shit up. I have fond memories connected with the 2 of these that ive had and the others ive heard about and thank you to Matt for my opportunity to torch them. Im going to need a little help with the "LTD" stick because ive never heard of it but the others have me excited. Even some ISOM, never had a Boli. Great tastes here and im proud to have them in my humi. Thank you man, heavy hit.










Grapplefu F'ed my S U. The smile on my face from the 5 pack of assorted Viaje was embarrassing. This one is going to be a fun one to smoke through, damn generous of you man. Crazy hit. Your sticker was also the first i slapped on my cooler. Bruddah that's a handsome bomb.










Last for today weve got Dan's hit. The GH2002 is the only one ive had, but the size of this one kicks some ass. I thought they only come in robusto. Undercrown- hell yes. That Punisher is a little intimidating, if im correct that's the pepper bomb? It just seems like it wants to take you in a fight. Glad to have some Kinkys! All i need now is a Kinkykristo and i must have the lions share of the line. Never had one so it'll be nice to see whats up. That's a Padilla up top that im not familiar with, always looking to try new things and be a better cigar smoker. Thanks bro!

Letters coming at cha soon. Got loaded up with homework today and school was a in general a little shittier than normal. I don't even care how much shit is due tomorrow and how i won't be sleeping. I was sent more than a work week of future enjoyment today. In addition, im happy as a really happy clam right now.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA total destruction today. The Tat I sent is a Tat Havana. It's a good smoke, a fan favorite here on Puff


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

hey will.....BOOM, and yes i did take it easy on ya.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

I think that is only about the half of the bombs I'm expecting to arrive...


----------



## grapplefu (Jan 16, 2011)

Awesome, hope you enjoy!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

truly awesome bombing today, Guys......I'm proud to be a part of this.

good thing you decided to go with the cooler, Will....tupperware simply can't get the job done when Puff bombers put their minds to something.


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

No mail today so i got to catch up with letter writing.
Cooler is still packed with newspaper but i still have some room in the humidor, i have some beads coming that were shipped yesterday for my Cubans. Im periodic checking my cooler for plastic smell, and then im going to put in the kitty litter and find stability with some hygrometers. Gotta get me some cigar boxes for singles.


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

Newspaper and distilled water wipe downs paid off, cooler no longer smells. Stage 2 is completed as well, 2 tupperware containers of kitty litter are now sitting in there with hygrometers to see how much i need to tweak with either more dry litter or more water. Ill give that a few hours then check it.


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

W O W


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

Gah that kitty litter is dusty! All cats must have Silicosis.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Are you using the right kind Will? I don't recall my exquisicat being dusty


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

They didnt have Exquisicat, i had the settle for Mimi Kat or something. However, its silica and unscented. Also, between my tupperdor and humidor im covered right now, i even have a little room in the humi so well see if the cooler was even necessary.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

max gas said:


> Are you using the right kind Will? I don't recall my exquisicat being dusty


My Exquisicat was extremely dusty. Think it's just the nature of the silica.


----------



## MylesT (Feb 26, 2012)

Now, it must be that i'm the new guy...did i miss something? What did this poor man do to y'all that you went and blew down his house?! :happy:

Really though, this is incredible. The folks here are just so giving and wonderful. I hope I'm well stocked enough one day to engage in warfare of this scale!!!

Congrats man!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

He talked shit in chat when Pete and I were in it. Bad idea


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> He talked shit in chat when Pete and I were in it. Bad idea


au contraire, sir...it would've been a bad idea if it was just either one of us....both of us together is just phuckin' crazy.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

wow just wow


----------

